# Gill Curl Surgery



## jp80911

Many of you may already know that the new rhom I got one week ago has gill curl on one side (not 100% sure if it doesn't have it on the other side or not, I can't really tell) so I plan on performing a gill curl surgery soon.
I already bought the clove oil (this one) and surgical scissor (this one), just have to go get some Everclear from local liquor store.
I looked at Pat's piranha sedation thread and he listed 1ml clove oil and 10 part alcohol (10ml) for each gallon of water, my rhom is just about 8", 9" max, should I be using the same dosage or should i try half the dosage to be on the safe side?
i don't want my rhom end up dead by over dosing nor do I want it take a chunk of my finger off during surgery by under dosing, any suggestion from people with first hand experiences?
Do I remove it from the solution completely during surgery or keep some solution in a shallow tray and perform the surgery there?
since I'm can't tell if it has gill curl on the other end for sure, should I just leave it be or do surgery on both end just to be safe?
should I trim off the soft membrane completely or leave a small portion on the gill plate?


----------



## Smoke

I've never done a sedation, but I am planning one sometime in the future for a chimple removal... What I was planning to do, is slowly add the sedative (below the recommended dosage, even less than half) until he knocks out. Not sure if that's really sensible to do, but I was thinking that it might give me better control rather than causing an OD. Obviously you are moving him into a smaller container/tank to add the sedative right?


----------



## jp80911

Correct, like a 5g bucket


----------



## Guest

I watched a tutorial video before on youtube on sedating fish. It was a huge Koi, I'll post the video here if I can find it. It spoke about how much clove oil to use, how long you can expect the fish to be under, it was very informative and you'll probably find it helpful.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

jp80911 said:


> Many of you may already know that the new rhom I got one week ago has gill curl on one side (not 100% sure if it doesn't have it on the other side or not, I can't really tell) so I plan on performing a gill curl surgery soon.
> I already bought the clove oil (this one) and surgical scissor (this one), just have to go get some Everclear from local liquor store.the alcohol is not overly nessisary. It will just make the clove oil abit more effective. When i used clove oil i just added an equal amount of alcohol as i didnt have much vodka left and stirred it good.
> I looked at Pat's piranha sedation thread and he listed 1ml clove oil and 10 part alcohol (10ml) for each gallon of water, my rhom is just about 8", 9" max, should I be using the same dosage or should i try half the dosage to be on the safe side?Half the dose will work just as well. Even a bit will put them into a daze where they probably won't bite. I would cover their face and body with a wet (tank water) cloth to make sure it is notgoing anywhere if it flops
> 
> i don't want my rhom end up dead by over dosing nor do I want it take a chunk of my finger off during surgery by under dosing, any suggestion from people with first hand experiences?
> Do I remove it from the solution completely during surgery or keep some solution in a shallow tray and perform the surgery there?Remove it from the seditive and lay it on a damp towel. I knocked my p out then slightly revived it in its tank to a point where it was visibly breathing slowly so i knew it was still fine but still sedated good. I will see if i wrote down the amoutn i used when i get home as a think i did abit under pats recomendation and it knocked it right out in seconds. Even after the surgury during revival it took liek 30 minutes for it to recover and for at least 10m i was holding it in front of a powerhead as it was still too sedated to swim by itself. Iheld it by its back and stomach ridge so i didn't mess up its slime coat too much. I then dropped the water level to keep it oxygenated for the next few days as well as doing some good waterchanges for a few days before the surgury as after could be stressing
> since I'm can't tell if it has gill curl on the other end for sure, should I just leave it be or do surgery on both end just to be safe?If you cant tell you can leave it but if you wanted to be safe you could always trim a bit of the soft membrane on the nicer gill
> should I trim off the soft membrane completely or leave a small portion on the gill plate?take off the effected area plus a trny bit more. Ideally you don't need to touch the hard gill plate but if that is effected too you will need to cut some of it.


----------



## jp80911

Thanks Cluster, I plan on doing the surgery tonight or sometime during this week hopefully.
if you can find out how much clove oil you used that would be great.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

jp PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE get pics up from the surgery


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

jp80911 said:


> Thanks Cluster, I plan on doing the surgery tonight or sometime during this week hopefully.
> if you can find out how much clove oil you used that would be great.


 Do it when you are comfortable and sure of what you are doing. Just keep its tank clean and it will not worsen.


----------



## jp80911

water should be clean, it's in a 40B but the tank is in cascade between my 180g (with some tetras) and 70g sump so right now it's in about 260g of water and I just did about 90g water change last Sunday.


----------



## FEEFA

Good luck Jp but Im sure you will have no problem getting it done.

You had another piraya that may require the same surgery swell or am I imagining things


----------

